# ♡ Blink's Art Dump ♡



## Blink. (Aug 4, 2020)

𝕎𝕖𝕝𝕔𝕠𝕞𝕖!​

Hi guys! Blink. here <: I used run the art shop with Janelle down in the Museum Shop!
Feel free to take a look of the commissions I've done *there!*
Lots of art thrown in here so click away.
Might take a while to load since I shoved a lot in here.
This is literally just *some* of the 100s of art I've posted around TBT .-.







Here's stuff I drew


Spoiler: baby gifs. beware lots of loading








































Spoiler: Backgrounds and Sparkles

























Spoiler: TBT Holiday Market 2021






Spoiler: Storytelling Drawing













Spoiler: Quilt













Spoiler: Cozy Colors
















Spoiler: Camp Bell Tree 2021



Postcard









Spoiler: TBTWC 2021

































Spoiler: 2020-2021 Assortment of Old  Art Style Chibis


























































Spoiler: TBT Fair 2020






Spoiler: Signature Art



Mine




@Miharu 's sig




@BalloonFight 's sig









Spoiler: Pajama Baby Avatars








lieryl, Castella(BungoTheELf), Blinkle







*The Oakboro Mayor*, Mikaiah





Spoiler: Other Event Art





































Spoiler: 2020 Old Seasonal Baby Chibis

























Spoiler: 2020 TBT Diversity Contest













Spoiler: 2020 Free Avatars



I did a free art challenge for myself where I would do all the avatars
that was open for requests for 24 hours. I had about 60 or so?


----------



## biibii (Aug 4, 2020)

henlo ms blink may i please be graced with ur art


----------



## oak (Aug 4, 2020)

Wow that's great of you! I'll edit my post.

Edit: Hopefully you will consider my NH character even though he's wearing a bunny hood. Thank you so much   


Spoiler


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 4, 2020)

wants *o*





						Mikaiah  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se
				



can do either bun or hair down eith bangs just keep gradient *-*


----------



## lieryl (Aug 4, 2020)

whomp hold on

can i pm a ref  : peeposhy:


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 4, 2020)

Blink. said:


> 𝕎𝕖𝕝𝕔𝕠𝕞𝕖!​
> 
> Hi guys! Blink. here <: I run the art shop with Janelle down in the Museum Shop!
> Feel free to take a look of the commissions I've done there!
> ...


blink these are so CUTE (discord stopped working for me ;~; ) and THANK YOU FOR MINE!! <33 That hat is amazing


----------



## milktae (Aug 4, 2020)

:0 could you please consider my island rep 





						old rep  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se


----------



## winter notes (Aug 4, 2020)

If you're still considering, here's my island rep ^^ https://toyhou.se/7153641.ratio/gallery , and my oc too if that's alright https://toyhou.se/7153321.heitun/gallery ^^)9


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 4, 2020)

Ooh do Matty please! I love the icons!


----------



## Snowifer (Aug 4, 2020)

Omg the icons are so cute! Could I get my 3 characters? Tysm <3


Spoiler: References









Edit: changing it to just 1 ref


----------



## LoserMom (Aug 4, 2020)

Here’s mine if you’re still picking people! These are so cute


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 4, 2020)

Blink how are you this amazing 
Heres my rep, thanks for considering!


----------



## aericell (Aug 4, 2020)

oh these are cute! would love if you'd consider my island rep in her cap & jersey outfit  





						LOEY  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se
				




thank you so much!


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 4, 2020)

Hi! I’d love to have an icon if that’s okay with you! If not, good luck with the rest of your commissions! Thank you for doing these!


----------



## Blink. (Aug 4, 2020)

<: thanks every one for the interest!

Looks like TBT will be down in about an hour so while it's down, I can get a bunch done hopefully, probably, maybe lmao


----------



## duckvely (Aug 4, 2020)

here's my island rep! thanks for considering 


Spoiler


----------



## Clock (Aug 4, 2020)

I like your art style!
Here's mine if you're still considering [x]
Thank you very much!


----------



## Xeleron (Aug 4, 2020)

Blinky! These are so cute! I was wondering who did your pfp and ofc it was you lol !!
If you're still considering *Ref 1* *Ref 2* 
Edit: Both ref 1 and ref 2 are of the same character, just different poses, styles, and artists!


----------



## Blink. (Aug 4, 2020)

biibii said:


> henlo ms blink may i please be graced with ur art


ily biibs   ty for supporting me art habits LMAO


----------



## Peachmilk_ (Aug 4, 2020)

I’d really love one of her if you’re up for it! Ty for considering ❤


Spoiler


----------



## xara (Aug 4, 2020)

bro you did one for me i’m yelling blink these are so adorable, ily i also love mine so much omg


----------



## Blink. (Aug 4, 2020)

xara said:


> bro you did one for me i’m yelling blink these are so adorable, ily i also love mine so much omg


i havent talked to you in forever and i remembered how much I loved doing your rep ;~;
i miss you so much bby


----------



## Bunnii (Aug 4, 2020)

You have a lot of requests but its worth a shot. These are so cute, ty for considering <3



Spoiler


----------



## Blink. (Aug 4, 2020)

oak said:


> Wow that's great of you! I'll edit my post.


bunny ears :3


----------



## oak (Aug 4, 2020)

Blink. said:


> bunny ears :3


I'm so happy with it    thank you for taking the time to do this!


----------



## xlisapisa (Aug 4, 2020)

These are absolutely adorable! Here’s my rep if you happen to have some free time!


Spoiler: Rep








Thank you for considering!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 4, 2020)

BLINK!!! These are SO cute!

Could I possibly get one of my Island Rep? I'll send you a ref through PM's if that's okay~ ;w;​


----------



## Blink. (Aug 4, 2020)

The ipad died so uuhh, yeah 






I'm actually just going down the list of comments and doing all of them in my spare time <:
Sorry ya'll if the wait might be long ;~;

but tysm guys for letting me do tiny icons for you guys


----------



## Neb (Aug 4, 2020)

What a cool little shop! If you still have time, here’s my island rep:


Spoiler: Reference


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 4, 2020)

These are so cute ajdjfpg 
I keep missing your shop openings T_T

Consider her if you’re still open for requests?




__





						Aiko Fujikawa  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se


----------



## xara (Aug 4, 2020)

Blink. said:


> i havent talked to you in forever and i remembered how much I loved doing your rep ;~;
> i miss you so much bby



i miss you too, we gotta talk more


----------



## Blink. (Aug 4, 2020)

xara said:


> i miss you too, we gotta talk more


ill remind myself to go leave a random hedgehog on your profile on my phone <:
also cause i still know you're on 24/7, i stg   

*ipad is charging, wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## Karmahri (Aug 4, 2020)

Here's my two one character if you have some free time and would like to draw him!


Spoiler: island rep! 



(For my character wearing the hakama, I would love it if you included the fox mask on the side of his head, but if its too complex don't worry about it!)







Thank you so much for considering!


----------



## Rowlet28 (Aug 4, 2020)

Aaaa are you still open? If so could I get one for my character?

Reference

Tysm!


----------



## biibii (Aug 4, 2020)

JUST SAW THIS MAKING IT 


Blink. said:


> ily biibs   ty for supporting me art habits LMAO


MY PFP ASAP I LOVE IT EO MUCH MY WUEEN


----------



## xara (Aug 4, 2020)

Blink. said:


> ill remind myself to go leave a random hedgehog on your profile on my phone <:
> also cause i still know you're on 24/7, i stg
> 
> *ipad is charging, wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*



looking forward to the random hedgehog and you do be right about that LMAO


----------



## TofuIdol (Aug 4, 2020)

If you are still taking them can I maybe get one of my OC?


Spoiler





Her left eye is pink and the right one is blue


----------



## Blink. (Aug 4, 2020)

mewto28 said:


> Aaaa are you still open? If so could I get one for these characters?
> Reference
> Reference
> 
> ...


I'm open <: I'm actually tryna make as many tiny icons as I can before fair cause why not!
THeres a lot and I'm going through them one by one plus I'm terrible at charging my ipad. Im never near my charger LMAO

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020



biibii said:


> JUST SAW THIS MAKING IT
> 
> MY PFP ASAP I LOVE IT EO MUCH MY WUEEN


EGGBII/ BIIBEGG IS QUEEN


----------



## Hedgehugs (Aug 4, 2020)

only if you wanna lol tysm if you do


Spoiler:  👉👈🥺


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Aug 5, 2020)

Hey, if you're still willing to, I'd like to go ahead and request one of my NH island rep. Thanks for considering!


Spoiler


----------



## morthael (Aug 5, 2020)

only if ya want to !! thank you for considering!!





						azazel / azel  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se
				




edit since you said one ref: 



Spoiler: reference!


----------



## CopperBunnie (Aug 5, 2020)

If you ever consider drawing my oc 



Spoiler: my oc








 Thank you very much!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 5, 2020)

ooh a blink. icon  yes Please
my rep please? if you're not sick of drawing stuff for me yet, lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276754507934822400(the hair is purple not pink! nh's idea of purple hair is just,, disappointing lol, wish there was a dark purple option so it'd match my own hair)


----------



## Blink. (Aug 5, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> wants *o*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


enjoy mihoy minoy


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 5, 2020)

Castellegg or fanservice  Only if u want to tho


----------



## Blink. (Aug 5, 2020)

*I've come to the conclusion that I'll keep this thread open for the next 24 hours from now.
So at 7:40 PM Hawaii Time 8/5/2020, I'll be closing the thread.
 I'll catch up with all the people who've posted here but also limit it to one ref only <:*

Everyone should get a chance!

ALSO, I do enjoy making these. It was a fun idea one night so I'm glad I get to do this. Especially since fair is right around the corner and spending TBT is like hnnnnnnnnnggggggggg ;~;

All the people that have posted in this thread before it closes will get a free chibi icon!
It'll take some time, though, so bear with me :3


----------



## digimon (Aug 5, 2020)

would you accept all my love and my whole entire heart in exchange for a beautiful icon ?


----------



## niconii (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi! Would love to get an icon done for my resident rep. Thanks for considering and for doing this!


----------



## Arckaniel (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi tysm for doing this! Perhaps consider drawing my island rep Taiyou? 


Spoiler: reference uwu


----------



## Blink. (Aug 5, 2020)

lieryl said:


> whomp hold on
> 
> can i pm a ref  : peeposhy:


your ref is so hamsom


----------



## lieryl (Aug 5, 2020)

Blink. said:


> your ref is so hamsom


YOOOOOOOO THE LITTLE TEETH AND THE HANDS AND THE EXPRESSION OHMYGODDDD


----------



## mocha. (Aug 5, 2020)

Omg ur art  

I would love one of my character if you have time ♡


Spoiler


----------



## serudesu (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi @Blink. ! This is great!! 
Thank you so much for offering this! Here’s my OC if you do consider.

Thank you for considering!! ☺☺

and remember to take it easy!


----------



## michealsmells (Aug 5, 2020)

Blink I love your art I love you thank you so much for doing this LITERALLY Im glcjcfjfljs sf SO glad I caught this

Can you draw her!! I love her and am predictable because I only ever request art of her


----------



## pipty (Aug 5, 2020)

Blonk I only just wan matchy icons w you


----------



## Blink. (Aug 5, 2020)

pipty said:


> Blonk I only just wan matchy icons w you


I thought you'd never ask   
actually JK, I was hoping big time you'd be around pips


----------



## pipty (Aug 5, 2020)

Blink. said:


> I thought you'd never ask
> actually JK, I was hoping big time you'd be around pips


But I feel bad about free art I need to give you all my tbt


----------



## Blink. (Aug 5, 2020)

pipty said:


> But I feel bad about free art I need to give you all my tbt


no , that'll tarnish the love i put behind the art


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 5, 2020)

!! These are adorable! And the lineart is so _smooth_!! I would love if you would consider doing art of my secondary character 


Spoiler: reference


----------



## pipty (Aug 5, 2020)

Blink. said:


> no , that'll tarnish the love i put behind the art


Oki I giv u love in xchange


----------



## Blink. (Aug 5, 2020)

milktae said:


> :0 could you please consider my island rep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


milktae2sweet4me   






	Post automatically merged: Aug 5, 2020



sleepserum said:


> If you're still considering, here's my island rep ^^ https://toyhou.se/7153641.ratio/gallery , and my oc too if that's alright https://toyhou.se/7153321.heitun/gallery ^^)9


Ratio and I have something in common. Our wardrobe consists of a lot of black. and I live in Hawaii


----------



## Blink. (Aug 5, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ooh do Matty please! I love the icons!


Thank you <: here u go!


----------



## Eevees (Aug 5, 2020)

I hope i'm not too late!!






I'd love one please.


----------



## A r i a n e (Aug 5, 2020)

woww these are so cutd! i’m so impressed that this thread got 4 pages overnight and that you can draw them so fast.... how!!
i would absolutely love one please 





						Island rep Ariane  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se
				



thanks for considering!<3
(edited ref with new hat)


----------



## salem_ (Aug 5, 2020)

I NEED to collect every blink drawing style SO HERE I am again beggin for your art. 
I think you know very well my reference.................... 



Thank you for considering anyway!! your art gets better everytime


----------



## winter notes (Aug 5, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Ratio and I have something in common. Our wardrobe consists of a lot of black. and I live in Hawaii



Thank you so much this is adorable !  I felt that I wear all black in the PH


----------



## table (Aug 5, 2020)

I'd love my girlie you art is so cute <3



Spoiler: 1








<3


----------



## Blink. (Aug 5, 2020)

salem_ said:


> I NEED to collect every blink drawing style SO HERE I am again beggin for your art.
> I think you know very well my reference....................
> View attachment 298527
> Thank you for considering anyway!! your art gets better everytime ❤


SALEEEEEMMMMMM 
imy and your rep so much. 

Taking a tiny break, hopefully I can dish out 10 a day


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 5, 2020)

If you're still accepting requests  





Thank you for considering and doing this freebies in general!! You're the best, Blink


----------



## IonicKarma (Aug 5, 2020)

omg blink ur so popular!  And your eggs are so cute ;-;

Here's mine if you get a chance :3


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 5, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Thank you <: here u go!


I just woke up to this! This is AWESOME! Thanks a million!


----------



## InstantNoodles (Aug 5, 2020)

Would appreciate it if you drew my island rep 

Thank you for considering <3


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Aug 5, 2020)

Omg these are so adorable  Would you kindly grace me with a sample of your fine art? Tysm for doing these little cheebs!

Edit: I have a random request, which I’m by no means pressuring you to do! However, if you feel like it, could you have my rep holding a hedgehog (kind of like the second reference photo)? If that’s not possible/too difficult for this particular project, that’s no problem at all! Just ignore this bit lol.


Spoiler: References










Just imagine a hedgie instead of a squishy corgi face lol...


----------



## nyx~ (Aug 5, 2020)

Could you pls do my island rep 
*Rep Refs* (she's a girl)


----------



## Pintuition (Aug 5, 2020)

I love these so much! I'd love one of my resident rep if you could!



Spoiler: Reference


----------



## allainah (Aug 5, 2020)

omg hey there!!!  i would love one ofc, these are beautiful!
tysm for doing this ur an angel <33


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 5, 2020)

Blink. said:


> enjoy mihoy minoy


tysmm blinkuu
<3 so cuteee


----------



## milktae (Aug 5, 2020)

Blink. said:


> milktae2sweet4me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it’s so cute!  tysm blink!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 5, 2020)

If it isn't closing time yet, could I possibly request my rep?


----------



## snish (Aug 5, 2020)

Could I request my character please 


Spoiler: ref


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 5, 2020)

Love the cheeb icons, Blink!! 
Ref [X] 

Thanks for considering ~!


----------



## Verecund (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi, I'd love if you could do my character!



Spoiler: Reference


----------



## Venn (Aug 5, 2020)

I would love it if you could do my Island Rep!


Spoiler: Ref











Thank you!


----------



## Blink. (Aug 5, 2020)

Snowifer said:


> Omg the icons are so cute!


IM AWAKE and hungry ;~;




​


mayor-brooke said:


> Here’s mine if you’re still picking people! These are so cute


your outfits so dang CUTE


----------



## Crash (Aug 5, 2020)

hiii blink, these are rlly cute! if you're not overwhelmed with requests by now, i'd love if you did my ac rep!  ref is right here


----------



## LoserMom (Aug 5, 2020)

Blink. said:


> your outfits so dang CUTE


Omg thank youuuu! This is so freaking cute!!


----------



## Snowifer (Aug 5, 2020)

Blink. said:


> IM AWAKE and hungry ;~;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love it so much! Tysm for drawing my rep <3


----------



## lana. (Aug 5, 2020)

hi! if you don't mind me asking now, would you mind drawing my island rep? if you are too overwhelmed, don't worry about it! these look adorable  
here's the ref:  


Spoiler: boop


----------



## Blink. (Aug 6, 2020)

OK, just to be on the same page (im actually still on the first page LMAO)
I will be doing everyone's requests before this post. <: That counts up to 45+ more for me to do!

Ok, yes, it sounds like a lot, but I am seriously down to do a tiny cheeb icon for everyone here <:
It may take 1-2 weeks to do everyone, but I hope everyone is willing to be patient. 

I'm excited to do everyone's ref, really! This sounds like a great project and thank you all for your interest! <:  

so as of now, *REQUESTS ARE CLOSED! *
Thanks all for submitting your requests and your interest!


----------



## lieryl (Aug 6, 2020)

Blink. said:


> OK, just to be on the same page (im actually still on the first page LMAO)
> I will be doing everyone's requests before this post. <: That counts up to 45+ more for me to do!
> 
> Ok, yes, it sounds like a lot, but I am seriously down to do a tiny cheeb icon for everyone here <:
> ...


blonky u crazy :0


----------



## Blink. (Aug 6, 2020)

lieryl said:


> blonky u crazy :0


I knew you knew me at heart


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 6, 2020)

Blink. said:


> OK, just to be on the same page (im actually still on the first page LMAO)
> I will be doing everyone's requests before this post. <: That counts up to 45+ more for me to do!
> 
> Ok, yes, it sounds like a lot, but I am seriously down to do a tiny cheeb icon for everyone here <:
> ...


If you get overwhelmed it’s okay to take a break!


----------



## Blink. (Aug 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If you get overwhelmed it’s okay to take a break!


Thank you  im just finishing up one last commission then Imma start rolling out these icons like my mother can roll out words at a K-drama.


----------



## Blink. (Aug 7, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Blink how are you this amazing
> Heres my rep, thanks for considering!


You're amazing  and don't you forget it


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 7, 2020)

Blink. said:


> You're amazing  and don't you forget it


Ahh it's so cute! Thank you so much! <:


----------



## Blink. (Aug 7, 2020)

LOEY said:


> oh these are cute! would love if you'd consider my island rep in her cap & jersey outfit
> thank you so much!


HI LOEY <: ty for coming


----------



## aericell (Aug 7, 2020)

Blink. said:


> HI LOEY <: ty for coming


these are adorable!!  thanks so much!


----------



## Blink. (Aug 7, 2020)

Lightspring said:


> Hi! I’d love to have an icon if that’s okay with you! If not, good luck with the rest of your commissions! Thank you for doing these!


It's absolutely OK.
and I hope this one is too! <:


----------



## Blink. (Aug 7, 2020)

jihux said:


> here's my island rep! thanks for considering


hi  jihux <: here's your icon!


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 7, 2020)

Blink. said:


> It's absolutely OK.
> and I hope this one is too! <:


Thank you so much! You did an amazing job! <3333


----------



## Blink. (Aug 7, 2020)

LOEY said:


> these are adorable!!  thanks so much!


YOU'RE WELCOME!!  ty for thinking it's so cute <:


Lightspring said:


> Thank you so much! You did an amazing job! <3333


THANK YOU!! and tysm for waiting!  


Clockwise said:


> I like your art style!
> Here's mine if you're still considering
> Thank you very much!


Thank you! It's those late night epiphanies lol
HERE YOU GO!


----------



## Clock (Aug 7, 2020)

Blink. said:


> YOU'RE WELCOME!!  ty for thinking it's so cute <:
> 
> THANK YOU!! and tysm for waiting!
> 
> ...


It’s adorable! Thank you so much!


----------



## Blink. (Aug 8, 2020)

Xeleron said:


> Blinky! These are so cute! I was wondering who did your pfp and ofc it was you lol !!
> If you're still considering
> Edit: Both ref 1 and ref 2 are of the same character, just different poses, styles, and artists!


yeeeeeeh, I got bored one night while watching Community on Netflix and suddenly thought,
"oh, I want myself as an egg shaped Icon", pretty normal
im eventually gonna draw a red pikmin surrounded by eggs for my pfp. LMAO


----------



## Blink. (Aug 8, 2020)

Peachmilk_ said:


> I’d really love one of her if you’re up for it! Ty for considering ❤


This was actually real interesting to do. also, i did not notice the third eye til someone pointed it out and holy dang, this is so cool.

*AND WITH THAT, FIRST PAGE OF REQUESTS ARE DONE!!     *


----------



## Xeleron (Aug 8, 2020)

Blink. said:


> yeeeeeeh, I got bored one night while watching Community on Netflix and suddenly thought,
> "oh, I want myself as an egg shaped Icon", pretty normal
> im eventually gonna draw a red pikmin surrounded by eggs for my pfp. LMAO


Ofc, who doesn't think of becoming an egg at least once in their lifetime?! Lol 
TYSM   she's beautiful!!! Love the little ganbare pose


----------



## duckvely (Aug 8, 2020)

Blink. said:


> hi  jihux <: here's your icon!


thank you so much!! it's adorable


----------



## Blink. (Aug 8, 2020)

Bunnii said:


> You have a lot of requests but its worth a shot. These are so cute, ty for considering <3


Lots of requests but definitely not a shot in the dark <:
Here you go!


----------



## Bunnii (Aug 8, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Lots of requests but definitely not a shot in the dark <:
> Here you go!



Ahhh you drew her so cute, thank you so much! <3 I am going to use her as my icon now


----------



## Peachmilk_ (Aug 8, 2020)

Blink. said:


> This was actually real interesting to do. also, i did not notice the third eye til someone pointed it out and holy dang, this is so cool.
> 
> *AND WITH THAT, FIRST PAGE OF REQUESTS ARE DONE!!    *


Ahh she looks super cute tysm!!!


----------



## Blink. (Aug 8, 2020)

xlisapisa said:


> These are absolutely adorable! Here’s my rep if you happen to have some free time!
> Thank you for considering!


Free time is nice time <: here's the lil cheeb!
omg force of habit, i made you an egg


----------



## xlisapisa (Aug 8, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Free time is nice time <: here's the lil cheeb!
> omg force of habit, i made you an egg


Thank you so much blink! I love her! (ෆ˙ᵕ˙ෆ)


----------



## Blink. (Aug 9, 2020)

Neb said:


> What a cool little shop! If you still have time, here’s my island rep:


tysm Neb! Hope you like it <:


----------



## Neb (Aug 9, 2020)

Blink. said:


> tysm Neb! Hope you like it <:


It turned out great! Thanks!!


----------



## Blink. (Aug 9, 2020)

Oldcatlady said:


> These are so cute ajdjfpg
> I keep missing your shop openings T_T


Here you go! And Janelle's slots are open! ^-^


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 9, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Here you go! And Janelle's slots are open! ^-^


Assfgjll TYSM!!! I love the pose and flowers u added too 

Omg thanks for letting me know! 
Im so broke rn gotta sell more collectibles


----------



## Blink. (Aug 10, 2020)

Karmahri said:


> Here's my two one character if you have some free time and would like to draw him!
> Thank you so much for considering!


i am always reminded of Hotarubi No Mori E because of the fox mask.


----------



## Blink. (Aug 10, 2020)

mewto28 said:


> Aaaa are you still open? If so could I get one for my character?
> Tysm!


Your request fulfilled! <: here you go!


----------



## Rowlet28 (Aug 10, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Your request fulfilled! <: here you go!


I love it! Tysm! Guess I'll join in and make this my icon as well haha.


----------



## Blink. (Aug 10, 2020)

TofuIdol said:


> If you are still taking them can I maybe get one of my OC?


YOUR OC IS SO DANG CUTE  i live for flowers in the hair and SHORT HAIR


----------



## Blink. (Aug 10, 2020)

Hedgehugs said:


> only if you wanna lol tysm if you do


blue is my favorite color <:


----------



## TofuIdol (Aug 10, 2020)

Blink. said:


> YOUR OC IS SO DANG CUTE  i live for flowers in the hair and SHORT HAIR


Ahhhhhhh she's soooooo adorable thank you so so much!!! c:


----------



## nightxshift (Aug 11, 2020)

O my goddd I love your art style... everything is just PERFECT, and those chibis are super cute :’(


----------



## Blink. (Aug 11, 2020)

~Kilza~ said:


> Hey, if you're still willing to, I'd like to go ahead and request one of my NH island rep. Thanks for considering!


Another Gold Rose Crown wearer
My rep has one too and it's never coming off LMAO





morthael said:


> only if ya want to !! thank you for considering!!


Best be wearing that mask  
maybe its also a good fashion statement





patrick_ves said:


> If you ever consider drawing my oc
> Thank you very much!


Your ref looks like a Pokemon trainer that would gladly beat me ;~;





punctuallyAbsent said:


> ooh a blink. icon  yes Please
> my rep please? if you're not sick of drawing stuff for me yet, lol


I'd never  Now enjoy this adorable egg icon thing!!! (not really an egg)


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 11, 2020)

Blink. said:


> I'd never  Now enjoy this adorable egg icon thing!!! (not really an egg)


OMGGG IT'S SO CUTE ?? thank you so much blinkkkk

yeets it into my avatar space at lightspeed


----------



## Blink. (Aug 11, 2020)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> OMGGG IT'S SO CUTE ?? thank you so much blinkkkk
> 
> yeets it into my avatar space at lightspeed


LIGHTSPEED LMAO
you're welcome <:

and *TYSM TO EVERYONE *that I haven't properly replied to ;~;
I tried to be as consistent as possible with whatever free time I have and seriously, it's super fun.
It's like drawing a whole carton of eggs. I'm always more prone to using the peace sign as the pose so uuhhhh, yeh.

*Currently finished with 30/56!
3rd page let's gooooooooooooo*


----------



## Karmahri (Aug 11, 2020)

Blink. said:


> i am always reminded of Hotarubi No Mori E because of the fox mask.


Thank you so much Blink my character looks aboslutely amazing!     
(Also Hotarubi no mori is one of my favorite anime movies, I cri everytime ) ❤


----------



## lana. (Aug 11, 2020)

i cant believe you’ve gotten over half done in a week! good luck doing the rest, i’m sure they’ll all look great :>


----------



## Blink. (Aug 11, 2020)

Karmahri said:


> Thank you so much Blink my character looks aboslutely amazing!
> (Also Hotarubi no mori is one of my favorite anime movies, I cri everytime ) ❤


I cri everytime too and I refuse to watch it alone now or imma bawl before the sad part even begins   


fennekins said:


> i cant believe you’ve gotten over half done in a week! good luck doing the rest, i’m sure they’ll all look great :>


I'M SURPRISED TOO LMAO. I wanted at first to do 5-10 a day, but that ain't gonna happen with my schedule so whenever there's free time for myself (not being used to watch Netflix) then I'll pick up that pen <: AND TYSM!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Are the requests permanently closed or are you considering opening again? Bc they're really cuteee


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Aug 11, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Another Gold Rose Crown wearer
> My rep has one too and it's never coming off LMAO


Don't worry, mine isn't coming off either, lmao. And that looks fantastic! Thanks so much!


----------



## Blink. (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Are the requests permanently closed or are you considering opening again? Bc they're really cuteee


I may consider opening requests again for these icon cheebs but not anytime soon :0 And thank you!


----------



## morthael (Aug 12, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Best be wearing that mask
> maybe its also a good fashion statement
> 
> 
> ...


​oh my god you made him so cute!!! thank you so much, i am eternally grateful!!!  and hell ya this is a mask wearing zone only, hehe!!!

good luck on the rest of them, you are a national sweetheart and a treasure!!!!


----------



## Blink. (Aug 12, 2020)

digimon said:


> would you accept all my love and my whole entire heart in exchange for a beautiful icon ?


INSTEAD, TAKE THE NEVERENDING LOVE I POURED INTO THIS ICON    
HERE YOU GO DIGI 






niconii said:


> Hi! Would love to get an icon done for my resident rep. Thanks for considering and for doing this!


Hello! You're very welcome and I hope you like it <:






Arckaniel said:


> Hi tysm for doing this! Perhaps consider drawing my island rep Taiyou?


It's no problem! I can draw while binging Criminal Minds <:
here you go, sweet thang!






mocha. said:


> Omg ur art
> I would love one of my character if you have time ♡


I had the time and i had to show off that adorable you snail you had on top the head  
super cute!






serudesu said:


> Hi @Blink. ! This is great!!
> Thank you so much for offering this! Here’s my OC if you do consider.
> Thank you for considering!! ☺☺
> and remember to take it easy!


I love flower crowns, meaning I had to love the Summer-Solstice Crown. ITS BEAUTIFUL
and tysm for your concern  I'm enjoying drawing while I watch Netflix in my free time <:


----------



## niconii (Aug 12, 2020)

Blink. said:


> INSTEAD, TAKE THE NEVERENDING LOVE I POURED INTO THIS ICON
> HERE YOU GO DIGI
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh, it's perfect!! Thank you so much!! I also made it my icon already haha


----------



## Blink. (Aug 12, 2020)

niconii said:


> Ahh, it's perfect!! Thank you so much!! I also made it my icon already haha


 omg ty, i'm glad u like it!
your rep is absolutely adorbs!


----------



## grah (Aug 12, 2020)

omg blink these are *so* cute


----------



## Blink. (Aug 12, 2020)

allybishop said:


> omg blink these are *so* cute


 tysm Ally!
and to think it started with a random egg-shaped drawing at 3AM LMAO


----------



## Autbird (Aug 12, 2020)

Love these, honestly.  Really enjoying seeing how different all of them are! You are so talented!


----------



## Blink. (Aug 12, 2020)

Autbird said:


> Love these, honestly.  Really enjoying seeing how different all of them are! You are so talented!


aw thank you   ngl, I love doing the peace signs pose too much, but I'm glad they're all discernible from each other


----------



## mocha. (Aug 12, 2020)

Blink. said:


> INSTEAD, TAKE THE NEVERENDING LOVE I POURED INTO THIS ICON
> HERE YOU GO DIGI
> 
> 
> ...


Omg I’m literally gonna cry THIS IS AMAZING YOU MADE HER SO CUTE AND I LOVE THE SNAIL  thank you so so much!! ♡ ♡


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 12, 2020)

i wanna join the cheeb icon club! i guess theres no quotelist for this


----------



## Arckaniel (Aug 12, 2020)

Blink. said:


> INSTEAD, TAKE THE NEVERENDING LOVE I POURED INTO THIS ICON
> HERE YOU GO DIGI
> 
> 
> ...


AWWWW OMG THIS LOOKS SO ADORABLE 
TYSM!!! 
Gonna make this my icon now have a great day!


----------



## Blink. (Aug 12, 2020)

HungryForCereal said:


> i wanna join the cheeb icon club! i guess theres no quotelist for this


Unfortunately not :c But hopefully sooner or later I’ll take requests for these again!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



Arckaniel said:


> AWWWW OMG THIS LOOKS SO ADORABLE
> TYSM!!!
> Gonna make this my icon now have a great day! ❤


TYSM!!!! You have a great day, too


----------



## serudesu (Aug 12, 2020)

Blink. said:


> I love flower crowns, meaning I had to love the Summer-Solstice Crown. ITS BEAUTIFUL
> and tysm for your concern  I'm enjoying drawing while I watch Netflix in my free time <:


WWAAAAAH LOVE HER SO SO SO MUCH THANK YOU!!!

Yeah it's my favourite out of all the flower crowns~ T~T <3
Thank you again Blink!

OOOOH WHAT ARE YOU WATCHING o:
I just finished watching its okay to not be okay. x'D
Been a while since I'm a Goblin stan. C:


----------



## digimon (Aug 12, 2020)

Blink. said:


> INSTEAD, TAKE THE NEVERENDING LOVE I POURED INTO THIS ICON
> HERE YOU GO DIGI



ASJFNDSJFSDFJF I LOVE IT SO MUCH THANK YOU SO MUCH BLINK!!! I LOVE YOU!!


----------



## Blink. (Aug 12, 2020)

serudesu said:


> WWAAAAAH LOVE HER SO SO SO MUCH THANK YOU!!!
> 
> Yeah it's my favourite out of all the flower crowns~ T~T <3
> Thank you again Blink!
> ...


YOU’RE WELCOME!  tbh, I can’t remove the gold rose crown because I feel like it’s attached to my rep now 

Just finished watching Community and now I’m rewatching Criminal Minds from the beginning. I used to watch it with my mom all the time since middle school c:
I used to love watching Kdramas when I still had Dramafever ;-; now I’m just watching comedy series or whatever anime the hubby is watching!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



digimon said:


> ASJFNDSJFSDFJF I LOVE IT SO MUCH THANK YOU SO MUCH BLINK!!! I LOVE YOU!!


DIGI  YOURE WELCOME, I WILL NEVER STOP LOVING YOUR REP  ILOVEYOUSOMUCH


----------



## Blink. (Aug 13, 2020)

michealsmells said:


> Blink I love your art I love you thank you so much for doing this LITERALLY Im glcjcfjfljs sf SO glad I caught this


You're welcome! <:
y'know, something calms me about the red used in this icon LMAO






pipty said:


> Blonk I only just wan matchy icons w you


PIPS, HERE'S YOUR HOT OC THAT I WISH YOU'D HAVE MORE ART OF 






Millysaurusrexjr said:


> !! These are adorable! And the lineart is so _smooth_!! I would love if you would consider doing art of my secondary character


THANKS! THEY'RE MESSY ICONS TBH BUT IM GLAD U LIKE EM!






MissPink said:


> I hope i'm not too late!!
> I'd love one please.


You were definitely not late to this egg party <:
HERE YOU GO!






A r i a n e said:


> woww these are so cutd! i’m so impressed that this thread got 4 pages overnight and that you can draw them so fast.... how!!
> i would absolutely love one please
> thanks for considering!<3
> (edited ref with new hat)


I love your color scheme  makes me so happy and mellow
TWA-DA







*AND WITH THAT, WE'RE ONTO PAGE 4*​


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 13, 2020)

Blink. said:


> THANKS! THEY'RE MESSY ICONS TBH BUT IM GLAD U LIKE EM!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy f*** I love it so much  From the bottom of my heart, thank you, this has absolutely made my day!!


----------



## Blink. (Aug 13, 2020)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> holy f*** I love it so much  From the bottom of my heart, thank you, this has absolutely made my day!!


you're welcome!! may u have more wonderful days <: 
Your icon was my hubby's favorite. Maybe its the glasses


----------



## pipty (Aug 13, 2020)

Blonky I luv it gonna set matchy style icons with you now


----------



## michealsmells (Aug 13, 2020)

Blink. said:


> You're welcome! <:
> y'know, something calms me about the red used in this icon LMAO



OOUGH ITS MY BEAUTIFUL WIFE
AND SHE HAS KNIVES,,,, oh this is so lovely. All of these icons are holy h


----------



## Blink. (Aug 13, 2020)

pipty said:


> Blonky I luv it gonna set matchy style icons with you now


And now people can see your super hot OC  anytime pips 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 13, 2020



michealsmells said:


> OOUGH ITS MY BEAUTIFUL WIFE
> AND SHE HAS KNIVES,,,, oh this is so lovely. All of these icons are holy h


I love her concept  I just HAD to draw the knives, it’s what makes her so cool!


----------



## Eevees (Aug 13, 2020)

Blink. said:


> You're welcome! <:
> y'know, something calms me about the red used in this icon LMAO
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness I love it thank you so much!!


----------



## A r i a n e (Aug 13, 2020)

Blink. said:


> You're welcome! <:
> y'know, something calms me about the red used in this icon LMAO
> 
> 
> ...


aaaaah i love her so much!!    she looks so precious omg, i love the expression you chose ♥ i'm so glad you like the colors  thank you so much for doing these you're amazing!


----------



## Blink. (Aug 13, 2020)

salem_ said:


> I NEED to collect every blink drawing style SO HERE I am again beggin for your art.
> I think you know very well my reference....................
> Thank you for considering anyway!! your art gets better everytime ❤


I feel the need to draw your rep in every style possible now  
I didn't even need the ref pic cause I knew LMAO ily salem, u da bess!


----------



## salem_ (Aug 13, 2020)

Blink. said:


> I feel the need to draw your rep in every style possible now
> I didn't even need the ref pic cause I knew LMAO ily salem, u da bess!


could this be more perfect?????????fkjghrekjhgkerjhgere ❤❤❤


Spoiler



gotta catch em allLLL


----------



## Blink. (Aug 14, 2020)

salem_ said:


> could this be more perfect?????????fkjghrekjhgkerjhgere ❤❤❤


Your ref is perfect   AND OMG LMAO, that folder. I am honored 



table said:


> I'd love my girlie you art is so cute <3


She's adorable and those horns speak to me






SinnerTheCat said:


> If you're still accepting requests
> Thank you for considering and doing this freebies in general!! You're the best, Blink


You're the best, Sinner <:
I'd love to do an art trade with you sometime after all this LMAO 






IonicKarma said:


> omg blink ur so popular!  And your eggs are so cute ;-;


karma, that'll be 42069. TYVM, ily 






janeying12 said:


> Would appreciate it if you drew my island rep
> Thank you for considering <3


No problem, sweetie! Hope you like it <:






SmrtLilCookie said:


> Omg these are so adorable  Would you kindly grace me with a sample of your fine art? Tysm for doing these little cheebs!


I would kindly gift you this simple icon 
And it's absolutely no biggie!




​*CURRENTLY 46/56 FINISHED!*
IF ANYONE HAS TROUBLE WITH THE IMAGE SIZING, LMK, AND ILL EDIT


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 14, 2020)

Blink. said:


> 42069


underrated part of comment


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 14, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Your ref is perfect   AND OMG LMAO, that folder. I am honored
> 
> 
> She's adorable and those horns speak to me
> ...



AAAAA THIS IS SO CUTE??? OML I LOVE IT   
Thank you so much for this, time to join the Blink pfp club 
:0 It'd be an honor to art trade with u, queen!!


----------



## Blink. (Aug 14, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> AAAAA THIS IS SO CUTE??? OML I LOVE IT
> Thank you so much for this, time to join the Blink pfp club
> :0 It'd be an honor to art trade with u, queen!!


as soon as i'm done with these, I'm sending you refs ;)
AND YOU'RE WELCOME! <: It'd be an honor as well   



@A r i a n e @Clockwise @MissPink @Peachmilk_ 
here's smaller versions of the icons. Apparently the files were too large so tysm to @IonicKarma for pointing that out, ilysm ;~;


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Aug 14, 2020)

Blink. said:


> I would kindly gift you this simple icon
> And it's absolutely no biggie!
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. My. Goodness. I squealed so loud. This is absolutely perfect!! There are not enough heart emojis in the world for this ❤❤ I can’t wait to share my little piece of your art, thank you so much!!


----------



## Blink. (Aug 14, 2020)

turtleyawesome55 said:


> Could you pls do my island rep


Of course I can! <: Here you go, I hope you like it!






Pintuition said:


> I love these so much! I'd love one of my resident rep if you could!


I'm glad you love em  Here's your's <:






allainah said:


> omg hey there!!!  i would love one ofc, these are beautiful!
> tysm for doing this ur an angel <33


HI ALLAINAH, HERE'S YOUR ADORABLE REP. 
I can never get bored drawing your refs, idk, they're so cute





	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



SmrtLilCookie said:


> Oh. My. Goodness. I squealed so loud. This is absolutely perfect!! There are not enough heart emojis in the world for this ❤❤ I can’t wait to share my little piece of your art, thank you so much!!


Thank you so much for liking it   I can't tell you how many times I had to tell the hubby, "No, I will not color him blue like Sonic."


----------



## nyx~ (Aug 14, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Of course I can! <: Here you go, I hope you like it!


Tysm for drawing her! It's so cute


----------



## Pintuition (Aug 14, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Of course I can! <: Here you go, I hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ahhhhhh thanks so much I absolutely love it!!


----------



## nightxshift (Aug 15, 2020)

I’m so obsessed with your art ¡_¡ will you be opening requests again? Or maybe we could do an art trade  idm I just love your art so so much it’s so adorable!!!


----------



## grayacnh (Aug 15, 2020)

omg these are the cutest things I've ever seen!!


----------



## Blink. (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> If it isn't closing time yet, could I possibly request my rep?


Sure you can! Here you go <:






snish said:


> Could I request my character please


I'll sneak this in right here :3






umeiko said:


> Love the cheeb icons, Blink!!
> Thanks for considering ~!


THANKS JUJU!   I hope you like!






Verecund said:


> Hi, I'd love if you could do my character!


Here he is! <: TYSM!






Ansel said:


> I would love it if you could do my Island Rep!
> Thank you!


Of course and you're welcome! Enjoy ^-^






Crash said:


> hiii blink, these are rlly cute! if you're not overwhelmed with requests by now, i'd love if you did my ac rep!


Crash, you're an icon.   Now here's your icon <: stan flower crowns.






fennekins said:


> hi! if you don't mind me asking now, would you mind drawing my island rep? if you are too overwhelmed, don't worry about it! these look adorable


TYSM Lana  I hope it works! Last, but not least!






*ALL FINISHED!!*
Feel free to take a look at original post to check out all the icons I've done and thank you all for watching this insane egg trip  
I will not be reopening these egg icons soon.
 Most likely after the TBT fair <: TYSM all!​

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



nightxshift said:


> I’m so obsessed with your art ¡_¡ will you be opening requests again? Or maybe we could do an art trade  idm I just love your art so so much it’s so adorable!!!


Unfortunately I won't be reopening these anytime soon. Most likely after the fair! If you'd ever like an art trade, I can def do so after I do commissions from Janelle's and my art shop in Museum Shop!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Sure you can! Here you go <:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy heck, thank you so much! She looks amazing!


----------



## Blink. (Aug 15, 2020)

grayacnh said:


> omg these are the cutest things I've ever seen!!


Thank you! <: I'm glad they come out looking cute after sleepless nights LMAO


----------



## lana. (Aug 15, 2020)

Blink. said:


> TYSM Lana  I hope it works! Last, but not least!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0000 so cute oml! thank you again blink


----------



## nightxshift (Aug 15, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Sure you can! Here you go <:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’d LOVE to do an art trade! Contact me when you finish your commissions pls :>


----------



## Crash (Aug 15, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Crash, you're an icon.   Now here's your icon <: stan flower crowns.


so, so cute! you're the best, thank you so much!


----------



## Blink. (Aug 15, 2020)

fennekins said:


> :0000 so cute oml! thank you again blink


its absolutely no problem  TYSM for waiting for just an egg icon LMAO

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Crash said:


> so, so cute! you're the best, thank you so much!


I love the colors on your rep   it was an honor to do your's Crash!


----------



## Verecund (Aug 15, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Sure you can! Here you go <:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much, it looks amazing!


----------



## Blink. (Aug 15, 2020)

Verecund said:


> Thank you so much, it looks amazing!


You're welcome! TY for requesting <:


----------



## Amilee (Aug 15, 2020)

aaah i missed this qq would you ever open them up for tbt?  they look so so cute <3


----------



## Blink. (Aug 15, 2020)

Amilee said:


> aaah i missed this qq would you ever open them up for tbt?  they look so so cute <3


;~; HI AMILEE, I promised these would be free but I won't opening these up til sometime around fair :C
and thank you for you continuous support of the art


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 15, 2020)

Blink. said:


> THANKS JUJU!   I hope you like!


BLINK THANK YOU SOOO MUCH I LOVE HIM  YOU ARE SO KIND AND SWEET
Super pretty colors and *LOVE* the way his eyes and expression are! Absolutely perfect  GONNA USE THIS in signature by today or tomorrow! (along with the collab art!!)

You're so amazing for doing so many!? YOU'RE TOO POWERFULl!! <3 <3 I love looking through the thread and seeing everyone's characters in your style!


----------



## lana. (Aug 15, 2020)

> its absolutely no problem  TYSM for waiting for just an egg icon LMAO


who wouldn’t wait for an egg icon tbh?


----------



## Venn (Aug 16, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Sure you can! Here you go <:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah! This looks awesome! Thank you so much!


----------



## Blink. (Aug 18, 2020)

UPDATE:
since fair is happening right now, i've started these baby things
one for @IonicKarma and another for @lieryl
MORE OF FIRST PAGE CAUSE YEH


----------



## LoserMom (Aug 18, 2020)

omg these new ones are so cute!


----------



## Ace Marvel (Aug 18, 2020)

Just wanted to stop and say your art is incredibly cute! You are really talented.


----------



## milktae (Aug 18, 2020)

Lmao I was rly fast


----------



## Blink. (Aug 18, 2020)

LoserMom said:


> omg these new ones are so cute!


thank you! they're even much easier to do than the icons before fair LOL


Ace Marvel said:


> Just wanted to stop and say your art is incredibly cute! You are really talented.


omg Ace Marvel, it's an honor to be complimented by you  
and thank you very much! I can def say the same to you and your amazing sigs!


milktae said:


> Lmao I was rly fast


TAE PLIS LMAO ILY  

here's another I just finished for @Aliya


----------



## lana. (Aug 18, 2020)

you need to stop getting more talented everyday i cant keep up


----------



## Aliya (Aug 18, 2020)

Blink. said:


> here's another I just finished for @Aliya


Words cannot explain how much I LOVE THIS


----------



## Ace Marvel (Aug 18, 2020)

Blink. said:


> omg Ace Marvel, it's an honor to be complimented by you
> and thank you very much! I can def say the same to you and your amazing sigs!


Wow! now I can just copy paste this back at you, thank you so much it means a lot!


----------



## Blink. (Aug 18, 2020)

fennekins said:


> you need to stop getting more talented everyday i cant keep up




I almost forgot this one for @pipty because her OC may be hot, but she's adorable in pjs


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 18, 2020)

THESE ARE INSANELY CUTE OMG???
they're just lil babies,,


----------



## Blink. (Aug 18, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> THESE ARE INSANELY CUTE OMG???
> they're just lil babies,,


HI SINNER, TYSM   your sig is baby  

and last one for tonight, I did Cordelia from FE for @Taj


----------



## Blink. (Aug 18, 2020)

i lied, this is the last one for tonight, kk time for dinner
lovable and amazing shark @Miharu


----------



## Miharu (Aug 18, 2020)

Blink. said:


> i lied, this is the last one for tonight, kk time for dinner
> lovable and amazing shark @Miharu


OMFG JSLKFJDS BLINK IM SCREAMING AAAAAAAAA THIS IS JUST TOO ADORABLE WHATTTTTTTTTTTTT JSDLKFJSLFKJDSS WHY!!!!!!!! I'm sending you TBT, ACCEPT IT AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA MY BB PLUSHIES OMG


----------



## Blink. (Aug 18, 2020)

Miharu said:


> OMFG JSLKFJDS BLINK IM SCREAMING AAAAAAAAA THIS IS JUST TOO ADORABLE WHATTTTTTTTTTTTT JSDLKFJSLFKJDSS WHY!!!!!!!! I'm sending you TBT, ACCEPT IT AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA MY BB PLUSHIES OMG


NO YOURE NOT OR IM SENDING IT STRAIGHT TO JINGLE


----------



## Miharu (Aug 18, 2020)

Blink. said:


> NO YOURE NOT OR IM SENDING IT STRAIGHT TO JINGLE


THAT'S FINE WITH ME, IT'S YOUR TBT NOW YOU DO WHAT YOU WANT KEKW


----------



## Amilee (Aug 18, 2020)

Awww blink those are so cute and they look so comfy  
Amazing work as always ❤


----------



## mocha. (Aug 18, 2020)

Blink I stg u need to stop being so talented or else I’m gonna end up stanning u and ur art even harder than I do already  PLS SPARE ME A CRUMB OF TALENT


----------



## itsmxuse (Aug 18, 2020)

Your art is absolutely adorable! I loved your egg icons but these are amazing. I can’t get over how talented you are


----------



## Autbird (Aug 18, 2020)

Sooo cute!


----------



## michealsmells (Aug 18, 2020)

I was about to post a joke about "you actually did it. The son of a ***** actually did it"

But then you went and made a bunch more adorable arts for the fair and I'm just in awe, tbh.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 18, 2020)

Your art is seriously so adorable, the icons were adorable and now the most recent ones are just as adorable.


----------



## Blink. (Aug 18, 2020)

Miharu said:


> THAT'S FINE WITH ME, IT'S YOUR TBT NOW YOU DO WHAT YOU WANT KEKW


the tbt is safeguarded by Jingle forever   


Amilee said:


> Awww blink those are so cute and they look so comfy
> Amazing work as always ❤


D'aaww TYSM Amilee  They're absolutely cozy comfy :3


mocha. said:


> Blink I stg u need to stop being so talented or else I’m gonna end up stanning u and ur art even harder than I do already  PLS SPARE ME A CRUMB OF TALENT


IM SORRY LMAO  BUT TYSM i cant tell you how much I appreciate words like your's ;~;


itsmxuse said:


> Your art is absolutely adorable! I loved your egg icons but these are amazing. I can’t get over how talented you are


First be eggs, next be pajamas
WHO KNOWS WHAT IM DOODLING NEXT :3 and ty ty!!!


Autbird said:


> Sooo cute!


THANK YOU!  


michealsmells said:


> I was about to post a joke about "you actually did it. The son of a ***** actually did it"
> 
> But then you went and made a bunch more adorable arts for the fair and I'm just in awe, tbh.


LMAAAAAOOOOOOOOO
56+ egg icons done and even more stuff being dished out like a restaurant at rush hour 
HUEHUE :3  


Alicia said:


> Your art is seriously so adorable, the icons were adorable and now the most recent ones are just as adorable.


idk how i never thought to do this before. especially since anything in pajamas are adorable
BUT THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## Blink. (Aug 18, 2020)

put two of some of my fave people here in pajamas  
@digimon and her pinky, @xara with elmo hue


----------



## xara (Aug 18, 2020)

Blink. said:


> put two of some of my fave people here in pajamas



mam do you want me to cry bc i’ll cry,, this is literally so adorable i’m shaking ur too good to me, ily


----------



## Blink. (Aug 18, 2020)

xara said:


> mam do you want me to cry bc i’ll cry,, this is literally so adorable i’m shaking ur too good to me, ily


at least you'll have elmo to cry on top of   ily2


----------



## digimon (Aug 18, 2020)

Blink. said:


> put two of some of my fave people here in pajamas
> @digimon and her pinky, @xara with elmo hue



AGSKAJSGSJSKDH BLINK  BLINK I LOVE YOU SO MUCH you’re so sweet and this is so cute!!! my wands and pinky + invader got me like


----------



## Blink. (Aug 18, 2020)

digimon said:


> AGSKAJSGSJSKDH BLINK  BLINK I LOVE YOU SO MUCH you’re so sweet and this is so cute!!!


SURPRISE  THANK YOU DIGI, IM GLAD U LIKE IT


----------



## Blink. (Aug 19, 2020)

sneaking this right here
dragon girl @Cadbberry and animated Blinkle?
YES LIERYL, I KNOW HATS DON'T MOVE LIKE THAT


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 19, 2020)

BLINK WTF THESE NEW LIL BABS ARE SO CUTE IM SCREAMING


----------



## Blink. (Aug 19, 2020)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> BLINK WTF THESE NEW LIL BABS ARE SO CUTE IM SCREAMING


 HI ABSENT!
yeh I’m just messing around cause I love the dreamy slumber party theme going around. I thought pajamas and hot cocoa was super comfy cozy to draw :3


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 19, 2020)

Blink. said:


> HI ABSENT!
> yeh I’m just messing around cause I love the dreamy slumber party theme going around. I thought pajamas and hot cocoa was super comfy cozy to draw :3


they're cozy just to look at omg i adore them,, bro they are just. they are just sitting there


----------



## Blink. (Aug 19, 2020)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> they're cozy just to look at omg i adore them,, bro they are just. they are just sitting there


LMAO they are 
One day I’m gonna change the art style options in the shop and put these babies in there somehow


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 19, 2020)

Blink. said:


> LMAO they are
> One day I’m gonna change the art style options in the shop and put these babies in there somehow


p l e a s e  do so i can throw virtual money at you for one  i have a Need


----------



## Hypno KK (Aug 19, 2020)

omg @Blink. you should consider putting stuff like this up in your shop, even if it's just when the fair ends. This style is so cute!


----------



## Blink. (Aug 19, 2020)

Hypno KK said:


> omg @Blink. you should consider putting stuff like this up in your shop, even if it's just when the fair ends. This style is so cute!


I would definitely make some YCH art style options when I can <:
Gonna change em sooner or later because I got addicted to the little Blinkle baby   
AND THANK YOU!


----------



## nightxshift (Aug 20, 2020)

If you're still considering, here’s my mayor. Sorry I’ve been obsessed w ur art over the last 2 weeks :’v

plis stop being so talented ur making me hate my drawings 


Spoiler


----------



## Blink. (Aug 25, 2020)

new styles coming to the art shop soon!​


----------



## Blink. (Aug 26, 2020)

Sneak preview of the Baby Villager Collection!
Different settings will include seasons, Holidays, and maybe even more!
♡ Blink's & Janelle's Art Shoppe ♡​


----------



## milktae (Aug 26, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Sneak preview of the Baby Villager Collection!
> Different settings will include seasons, Holidays, and maybe even more!
> ♡ Blink's & Janelle's Art Shoppe ♡​


aww the baby style is so cuteee


----------



## Blink. (Aug 26, 2020)

milktae said:


> aww the baby style is so cuteee


Pajama Babies like the few shown in the art dump will make a return <:
Seasonal/Holiday Baby Collection is gonna be a thing
and Sleeping Babies like the one in my pfp will be included!

That's 3 new style, but a whole dang lot of new YCH styles in the collection itself :3


----------



## allainah (Aug 26, 2020)

Blink. said:


> HI ALLAINAH, HERE'S YOUR ADORABLE REP.
> I can never get bored drawing your refs, idk, they're so cute




omg im so sorry i just saw this buut I LOVE HER TYSM SWEET BEAN ;-; 
awwwwh <3 ily my queen


----------



## Blink. (Aug 26, 2020)

allainah said:


> omg im so sorry i just saw this buut I LOVE HER TYSM SWEET BEAN ;-;
> awwwwh <3 ily my queen


OMG LMAO IT'S OK! Your rep is, as always, super cute and I was glad to have drawn her


----------



## Blink. (Aug 29, 2020)

Summer Baby Set from the Baby Villagers Collection that I'm trying to complete.
Regular Baby Vill. set done
Summer Baby Vill. set done
onto Fall now <:


----------



## nightxshift (Aug 29, 2020)

Blink. said:


> Summer Baby Set from the Baby Villagers Collection that I'm trying to complete.
> Regular Baby Vill. set done
> Summer Baby Vill. set done
> onto Fall now <:


That looks so adorable


----------



## Blink. (Aug 29, 2020)

​Sable gets a turn in the Fall Villagers Set! <:


----------



## Blink. (Aug 29, 2020)

​Brewster returns in the Winter Baby Villager set!


----------



## Blink. (Aug 30, 2020)

​Had a hard time choosing which NPC to feature in the Spring Villagers set.
K.K. Slider pulled on my heartstrings more   runner up was Daisy Mae!


----------



## Blink. (Sep 7, 2020)

The amount of magazine cover variations I made with @BungoTheElf @Taj 









we ended up with this beauty


----------



## allainah (Sep 7, 2020)

BLINK OMG????? YOUR BABY STYLE? im crying   you are so talented ilyyy


----------



## Blink. (Sep 7, 2020)

allainah said:


> BLINK OMG????? YOUR BABY STYLE? im crying   you are so talented ilyyy


 ily allainah thank you ;~;
if it wasnt for the fair, i wouldn't have made the babies LMAO


----------



## allainah (Sep 7, 2020)

Blink. said:


> ily allainah thank you ;~;
> if it wasnt for the fair, i wouldn't have made the babies LMAO


ofc QUEEN  thank god for the fair b/c im in love w/ this style. Do you think you will be selling them anytime?


----------



## Blink. (Sep 7, 2020)

allainah said:


> ofc QUEEN  thank god for the fair b/c im in love w/ this style. Do you think you will be selling them anytime?


I’ll make sure to put the babies up for sale in the shop after the fair! Most likely after a few other commissions huehue


----------



## allainah (Sep 7, 2020)

Blink. said:


> I’ll make sure to put the babies up for sale in the shop after the fair! Most likely after a few other commissions huehue


oooo yay! <3 i will order some for sure once they're up


----------



## Blink. (Sep 11, 2020)

custom babies for dear friend @Miharu , these plushies are her spirit animals istg
*take a look at her GFX version!*

*



*

custom baby for sweet friendo @BalloonFight​


----------



## Miharu (Sep 11, 2020)

I LOVE YOU


----------



## BalloonFight (Sep 11, 2020)

Blink. thank you so much, you are beyond incredible!


----------



## Blink. (Sep 13, 2020)

idk why there are sharks. custom night sky for the great @BungoTheElf​


----------



## zenni (Oct 1, 2020)

Omg I just noticed this post and the cheebs are amazing wowwow you are always outdoing yourself teach me your ways senpai


----------



## Blink. (Dec 7, 2020)

If anyone's seen this video and know Klee from Genshin Impact, then yeh
Himouto! Klee-chan

I couldn't help myself so recreated Umaru into Klee


----------



## Blink. (Dec 18, 2020)

I made custom some custom scarf sigs for @Flyffel and @Miharu
consistency? i don't know her..alrighty time for bed ;-;










​


----------



## Flyffel (Dec 18, 2020)

Blink art is ALWAYS


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Dec 19, 2020)

Your art will forever hold a special place in my heart, I think I'm in love


----------



## Blink. (Dec 19, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> Blink art is ALWAYS


flyff please  also your lineup fire as always  



SinnerTheCat said:


> Your art will forever hold a special place in my heart, I think I'm in love


NO YOU  BUT TY SINNER u amazing as always


----------



## Blink. (Jan 4, 2021)

haven't posted in a while but here's a piece for @Flyffel c: Thank you ever so much, u deserve a bunch of fireworks and presents ;~;






and last minute drawing but BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO @skarmoury  
kind and talented starry gorl


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 4, 2021)

BLINKKKKKKKKK WTH YOUR ARTWORK ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
ILYSM BB THANK YOU FOR THE WONDERFUL GIFT <33333333 YOU DESERVE THE WORLD


----------



## Blink. (Jan 4, 2021)

skarmoury said:


> BLINKKKKKKKKK WTH YOUR ARTWORK ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> ILYSM BB THANK YOU FOR THE WONDERFUL GIFT <33333333 YOU DESERVE THE WORLD


NO U, ITS YOUR BIRTHDAY


----------



## Blink. (Jan 18, 2021)

I made my TBT short story submission based on this Lloid comic I made when ACNH came out. I lob him sm, he's so cute ;~;


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 18, 2021)

Blink. said:


> I made my TBT short story submission based on this Lloid comic I made when ACNH came out. I lob him sm, he's so cute ;~;


this seriously makes me feel so many emotions ;u;
never really acknowledged how hard he works


----------



## Blink. (Jan 18, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> this seriously makes me feel so many emotions ;u;
> never really acknowledged how hard he works


d'aww ty ;~; yeh I really like Lloid's character cause I suddenly started imagining wth he goes through. Like it was raining one night and I realized omg, Lloid is just out here in the rain til this bridge gets enough money. I AM SO SAD FOR HIM


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 18, 2021)

Blink. said:


> d'aww ty ;~; yeh I really like Lloid's character cause I suddenly started imagining wth he goes through. Like it was raining one night and I realized omg, Lloid is just out here in the rain til this bridge gets enough money. I AM SO SAD FOR HIM


Ikr! He is so determined to help our islands and will do whatever it takes ;-;
even stand out in the rain. I wish we could give NPCs stuff like we can to our villagers. I’d buy him tons of stuff!


----------



## xara (Jan 19, 2021)

Blink. said:


> I made my TBT short story submission based on this Lloid comic I made when ACNH came out. I lob him sm, he's so cute ;~;



all the homies love lloid.


----------



## Blink. (Jan 19, 2021)

xara said:


> all the homies love lloid.


u da bess homie


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 19, 2021)

ur art is amazing, just thought u should know


----------



## Blink. (Jan 19, 2021)

Hopeless Opus said:


> ur art is amazing, just thought u should know


 aw thank you. i just want you to have a wonderful day, ty for that ;~;


----------



## Blink. (Apr 13, 2021)

might do freebies again since I have time and I need an outlet (hence the art im spitting out)  
but here's a gift for @jadetine


----------



## jadetine (Apr 13, 2021)

Blink. said:


> might do freebies again since I have time and I need an outlet (hence the art im spitting out)
> but here's a gift for @jadetine


Omgomgomg *hyperventilates*
I've always been a fan of your work and this is such a blessing,  tyty!


----------



## Blink. (Apr 13, 2021)

had a massive art block recently and I APPRECIATE YOU! TYSM
your art is adorable af queen


----------



## Blink. (Apr 13, 2021)

baby version of Goat. That is her name. steadily getting over art block. feels great to pick up the pencil
for @lieryl


----------



## Blink. (Apr 14, 2021)

on a roll, lets goooooooo
for @BungoTheElf and @Cadbberry


----------



## Blink. (May 10, 2021)

gave my rep a new custom outfit to match the Team Blue theme yeet


----------



## Blink. (May 17, 2021)

I know it's blindingly white but meh
this was just something i wanted to do for myself


----------



## Blink. (May 18, 2021)

For @BungoTheElf, you go green queen


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 18, 2021)

Blink. said:


> For @BungoTheElf, you go green queen


GIRL AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


i love u wueen


----------



## jadetine (May 18, 2021)

( ꈍᴗꈍ) pardon my creeping ( ꈍᴗꈍ)
I now have a girl crush on Castella.
This art thread gives me such joy.


----------



## mocha. (May 19, 2021)

Blink I would die for ur art !! AMAZING


----------



## xara (May 20, 2021)

i see that you’re as talented as always . forever obsessed with you and your art ily.


----------



## Blink. (Sep 10, 2021)

holy dam, i havent posted in a while
made my sig a bit a go. having fun with tiny simple babies
includes @Miharu (left) and @lieryl (right)






also did a comm for a friend of mine. her character's from Sun Haven





and look, emotes for a certain pink haired icon from TBT


----------



## Blink. (Oct 10, 2021)

HAPPY SPOOKTOBER HOMIES! 




announcement for my art:

*I FINALLY HAVE SOCIAL MEDIA ACCOUNTS O - O
so it'd be a massive help if you could follow me there
also cause i'm quite noob when it comes to twitter and insta - help*

*My Carrd** | Instagram | **Twitter*​
It only took me a decade but I finally thought, hey , why not?
I'll start casually posting art there *but I will also be offering the art on TBT for RLC??*

Basically, it's just my old shop being revamped to look similar to my carrd.
Anyways, here's the new look of my art styles!


----------



## xara (Oct 11, 2021)

Blink. said:


> HAPPY SPOOKTOBER HOMIES!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i’m literally sprinting over to instagram to follow you rn.


----------



## Blink. (Oct 11, 2021)

xara said:


> i’m literally sprinting over to instagram to follow you rn.


ILY SUPPORTIVE BESTIE


----------



## Aquilla (Oct 11, 2021)

I rarely get this excited over following someone on the instagrams. Can’t wait to see your amazing creations on my feed ( ´ ▽ ` )


----------



## jadetine (Oct 11, 2021)

You know there's hype from your fans here at TBT! If there's any way I can help (other than tossing $$$ at you), I'm in!


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 11, 2021)

Your art is goals  seriously, I wish I could get my line work even HALF as clean!  everything you do is beautiful!!


----------



## Blink. (Oct 13, 2021)

Aquilla said:


> I rarely get this excited over following someone on the instagrams. Can’t wait to see your amazing creations on my feed ( ´ ▽ ` )


;~; tysm Aquilla! still getting used to bein on social media but I love your sentiment sm  


jadetine said:


> You know there's hype from your fans here at TBT! If there's any way I can help (other than tossing $$$ at you), I'm in!


PLEASE, I DONT WANNA FORCE ANY1   BUT TYSM!


Foreverfox said:


> Your art is goals  seriously, I wish I could get my line work even HALF as clean!  everything you do is beautiful!!


Thank you! I enjoy doodling <:


----------



## zenni (Oct 22, 2021)

Omg following everything now


----------



## Blink. (Jan 16, 2022)

been a hot minute since posting here.

idk I was proud of this one since I just got back into doing more art comms (emotes and stuff) after personally having a very hectic holiday season with my fam

drew Arataki Itto for @Rowlet28 
ofc i'll upload to social media when im not being a lazy doodoo






also yeet


----------



## Blink. (Jan 24, 2022)

guess who drawing babies again
prolly gonna do a smol art giveaway around
mid February of simple blinking baby reps

art gifts for @digimon and @mogyay


----------



## Blink. (Jan 25, 2022)

someone try and stop me. I cant help but make baby gifs

new sig yeeeeee


----------



## Blink. (Jan 26, 2022)

@milktae 

i lob you


----------



## Blink. (Jan 26, 2022)

you deserve much love and happiness and
this is def not enough to show how much you're loved and appreciated c:

for @xara

more babeh incoming


----------



## milktae (Jan 26, 2022)

Blink. said:


> @milktae
> 
> i lob you


THIS IS SO CUTE !??! ilysm blink :')


----------



## Blink. (Jan 26, 2022)

milktae said:


> THIS IS SO CUTE !??! ilysm blink :')


no you  im having so much fun with these  I FORGOT TO MAKE ONE BALL OF THE BRAID MOVE LMAO


----------



## xara (Jan 26, 2022)

Blink. said:


> you deserve much love and happiness and
> this is def not enough to show how much you're loved and appreciated c:
> 
> for @xara
> ...



IM CRYING STOP. 





THIS IS DEADASS SO FREAKING CUTE???? MY FAVE PLUSHIES..... MY SNOW BUNNY..... _AND_ THE ICONIC HELLMO OUTFIT???? I LITERALLY DON’T DESERVE YOU, ILYSM.


----------



## Blink. (Jan 26, 2022)

xara said:


> I DESERVE A CRESCENT MOON WAND AND MORE CELESTE PLUSHIES, ILYSM.


i fixed your quote homie, dw i gotchu. ilysm   

--------------------------♡

for @skarmoury
the gorl who looks best in seifukus


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 26, 2022)

Blink. said:


> i fixed your quote homie, dw i gotchu. ilysm
> 
> --------------------------♡
> 
> ...



BLINK WHAT IN THE CBSJDJIWHDJSNDJS IS THIS I WOKE UP JUST EARLIER AND WHAT HOW DID YOU DO THIS SO FAST UR A GOD MAYBE IDK ILY SORRY I DONT KNOW WORDS ANYMORE


----------



## Blink. (Jan 26, 2022)

skarmoury said:


> BLINK WHAT IN THE CBSJDJIWHDJSNDJS IS THIS I WOKE UP JUST EARLIER AND WHAT HOW DID YOU DO THIS SO FAST UR A GOD MAYBE IDK ILY SORRY I DONT KNOW WORDS ANYMORE


im just so glad you love Sailor Moon
and dw, idk words besides YOU DA BESS HOMIE, WE CAN BE ILLITERATE TOGETHER


----------



## Blink. (Jan 27, 2022)

so last post for today til idk when but like i accidentally dropped my pencil today and the tip got flattened.
thought i had more tips but im irresponsible aand i gotta buy some more first thing tomorrow  

for @Mistreil 
bunch of loading pixels incoming


----------



## Mistreil (Jan 27, 2022)

Blink. said:


> -


i would die for you. god its so beautiful   you are my religion now


----------



## Blink. (Jan 27, 2022)

Mistreil said:


> i would die for you. god its so beautiful   you are my religion now


i swear the image looks better when it's not loaded onto TBT. also my apologies for him looking so effeminate, my hands can't help but draw gorls
wha. you draw backgrounds, if i'm a religion, you're like the god 👁 👁


----------



## Mistreil (Jan 27, 2022)

Blink. said:


> i swear the image looks better when it's not loaded onto TBT. also my apologies for him looking so effeminate, my hands can't help but draw gorls
> wha. you draw backgrounds, if i'm a religion, you're like the god 👁 👁


its fine he's meant to like feminine anyways. i draw him the same way i draw girls but just with no 
"you draw backgrounds" says the one who has a section called Backgrounds and Sparkles??? i _wish _i had half the patience, compositional ability and spatial sense you have


----------



## Blink. (Jan 28, 2022)

Mistreil said:


> patience, compositional ability and spatial sense


ha, can't be me   omg the bgs take forever to. also i am so sorry for said  

@Firesquids 
plis enjoy this tiny thing  




​


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 28, 2022)

Blink. said:


> ha, can't be me   omg the bgs take forever to. also i am so sorry for said
> 
> @Firesquids
> plis enjoy this tiny thing
> ...


Ahh she's adorable! Thank you once again for blessing me with your art!


----------



## mogyay (Jan 29, 2022)

Blink. said:


> guess who drawing babies again
> prolly gonna do a smol art giveaway around
> mid February of simple blinking baby reps
> 
> art gifts for @digimon and @mogyay



ur seriously one of the most generous and kindest ppl ive ever met and so TALENTED on top of that too, i can't get over how cute my signature is, it warms my heart every time i see it!! ty for always cheering me up blinkle ilysm and i hope to repay ur kindness 1% one day


----------



## Blink. (Jan 29, 2022)

Firesquids said:


> Ahh she's adorable! Thank you once again for blessing me with your art!


of course! and thank you!!  



mogyay said:


> i hope to repay ur kindness 1% one day


ily but u existing is more than enough      besides, looking at your sig fills me with joy, too


----------



## Blink. (Jan 29, 2022)

@Mistreil 
i got extra pen nibs and i am now a happy camper
this is also for you because i can't say no to MS2 chars.


----------



## Mistreil (Jan 29, 2022)

Blink. said:


> @Mistreil
> i got extra pen nibs and i am now a happy camper
> this is also for you because i can't say no to MS2 chars.


that emote--- _leave young frog alone_ 
but oh my god thats so cute dfgjfdkljlg L(_ _L) oh to be a young frog vibing by ellua riverside. thank you blink ; _ ; its so cute i can't-- aaaaa


----------



## Blink. (Jan 31, 2022)

babies galore.
please no bully
i am making sparkles a thing, dont judge me

For @lana. , @*The Oakboro Mayor* , @Cheremtasy


----------



## lana. (Jan 31, 2022)

i think i just died of cuteness. its so precious!! look at her 

thank you blink, i love it so much!!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jan 31, 2022)

Blink. said:


> babies galore.
> please no bully
> i am making sparkles a thing, dont judge me
> 
> ...


​please oh my word, blink you once again prove to be the best ever in the world <3 thank you so very much you absolute legend, the lil flower sparkles are UGH so cute


----------



## Blink. (Jan 31, 2022)

last but not least because I wanna play Project Zomboid rn

i present to you, baby emolgs
@Emolga59 
omfg I accidentally typed out "@babyemolga"


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 31, 2022)

Blink. said:


> last but not least because I wanna play Project Zomboid rn
> 
> i present to you, baby emolgs
> @Emolga59
> omfg I accidentally typed out "@babyemolga"


OH MAH GAH I LOB YOU


----------



## gigii (Jan 31, 2022)

for some reason i cant see ur art idk if its just me but i can see it and every1 keeps saying its soo good!


----------



## Blink. (Jan 31, 2022)

gigii said:


> for some reason i cant see ur art idk if its just me but i can see it and every1 keeps saying its soo good!


hmm, maybe its a discord issue  not completely sure since I upload these doodles via attaching links from discord~

make sure u have discord downloaded? idk honestly~


----------



## gigii (Jan 31, 2022)

Blink. said:


> hmm, maybe its a discord issue  not completely sure since I upload these doodles via attaching links from discord~
> 
> make sure u have discord downloaded? idk honestly~


i do idk it just doesnt lemme see them


----------



## Blink. (Jan 31, 2022)

gigii said:


> i do idk it just doesnt lemme see them


if you have discord blocked or anything, that might be an issue too~ Internet restrictions may also have a hand in it


----------



## gigii (Jan 31, 2022)

Blink. said:


> if you have discord blocked or anything, that might be an issue too~ Internet restrictions may also have a hand in it


no nothings blocked : (


----------



## Franny (Jan 31, 2022)

yr art is so mesmerizing i love it



Blink. said:


> last but not least because I wanna play Project Zomboid rn​


ive been addicted to PZ the last couple weeks, its super fun with friends


----------



## Blink. (Jan 31, 2022)

gigii said:


> no nothings blocked : (


awww, hope u find a fix soon!  


Franny said:


> yr art is so mesmerizing i love it
> ive been addicted to PZ the last couple weeks, its super fun with friends


tysm!!  
its been years but im finally getting back into it. it looks so different, but its still as addicting as ever


----------



## gigii (Jan 31, 2022)

Blink. said:


> awww, hope u find a fix soon!
> 
> tysm!!
> its been years but im finally getting back into it. it looks so different, but its still as addicting as ever


ill try to if i can!! and maybe you can get the pics through email??


----------



## Franny (Jan 31, 2022)

Blink. said:


> its been years but im finally getting back into it. it looks so different, but its still as addicting as ever


oooo u played it before the big overhaul update? i never did but i heard it used to be 2D like. its such a great game and i hope they keep updating it~


----------



## Blink. (Jan 31, 2022)

gigii said:


> ill try to if i can!! and maybe you can get the pics through email??


im gonna keep uploading as i've always been~ gl tho! x


Franny said:


> oooo u played it before the big overhaul update? i never did but i heard it used to be 2D like. its such a great game and i hope they keep updating it~


YES, omg, the UI was much simpler too. Now theres so much immersion and I got lost my first day back just with controls alone I died within 10 minutes. I hope so, too! It's a great game and look forward to the day it comes out of Early Access (when really its a pretty fleshed out game) <:


----------



## Cheremtasy (Feb 1, 2022)

Blink. said:


> babies galore.
> please no bully
> i am making sparkles a thing, dont judge me
> 
> For @lana. , @*The Oakboro Mayor* , @Cheremtasy



BLINK THIS IS SO PRETTY I LOVE UR BABIES :CC U MADE ERIS' HAIR SO PRETTY AND FLOWY?? I owe u my life now (also i will draw ur oc one day just u wait)


----------



## Blink. (Feb 1, 2022)

Cheremtasy said:


> I LOVE UR BABIES


excuse me ma'am 👁 👁 
homie plis, eris' hair deserves to flow like the goddess she is

another dose of baby for @Miharu


----------



## Miharu (Feb 1, 2022)

Blink. said:


> excuse me ma'am 👁 👁
> homie plis, eris' hair deserves to flow like the goddess she is
> 
> another dose of baby for @Miharu


BLONK SDJFLKS THIS IS TOO CUTE OMFG AAAAAAA TYSM JDSFLKDS I LOVE YOU


----------



## Blink. (Feb 2, 2022)

Miharu said:


> BLONK SDJFLKS THIS IS TOO CUTE OMFG AAAAAAA TYSM JDSFLKDS I LOVE YOU


i- 

ILY PLUSH WUEEN
its scary how fast u see these things


----------



## jadetine (Feb 2, 2022)

Good lorb where are you getting all this art stamina from? Everything is so fun here in the Blonk Museum. T_T SO GOOD YOU


----------



## gigii (Feb 2, 2022)

I can see them now!!!! there so cute! And do you take commissions?


----------



## Blink. (Feb 2, 2022)

jadetine said:


> Good lorb where are you getting all this art stamina from? Everything is so fun here in the Blonk Museum. T_T SO GOOD YOU


NO U. idk where the stamina comes from. maybe im driven by cute sparkly things  


gigii said:


> I can see them now!!!! there so cute! And do you take commissions?


that's great!! I do take commissions, just not at the moment~ and TYSM! i enjoy smol squish things


----------



## xara (Feb 2, 2022)

you and your art could literally step on me and i’d say, “thank you.” LMAO. ily


----------



## Blink. (Feb 2, 2022)

xara said:


> you and your art could literally step on me and i’d say, “thank you.” LMAO. ily


plis bby, we can both admit i'd say ty if u stepped on me  ily2


----------



## Blink. (Feb 3, 2022)

i don't know how to make something look dreamy so pink mermaid it is
dropping a baby for my bestie @lieryl


----------



## Blink. (Feb 3, 2022)

almost done with all the baby gifs
adorable you and your gf  
@-Lumi-


----------



## Blink. (Feb 4, 2022)

babies for @Flyffel 
this was the coolest theme ever requested
please pardon my weird cursive M&M


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 4, 2022)

I'm lying on the red carpet rn crying tears of joy


----------



## Blink. (Feb 4, 2022)

my fave villager is Dotty
Y'know while drawing these, I had a weird urge to shop for cute bobble heads  

New Styles setting in my art shop


----------



## xara (Feb 7, 2022)

Blink. said:


> my fave villager is Dotty



good to know. 
also your art is perfect as per usual ily.


----------



## Blink. (Feb 7, 2022)

xara said:


> good to know.
> also your art is perfect as per usual ily.


WDYM GOOD TO KNOW? ily2 bby


 AN ART TRADE FOR @Plume 
tell me not, everyone knows her iconic style




​


----------



## Miharu (Feb 7, 2022)

Blink. said:


> WDYM GOOD TO KNOW? ily2 bby
> 
> 
> AN ART TRADE FOR @Plume
> ...


YOUR ART IS JUST TOO GOOD BLONKL SJFLKSD always blesses my eyes every time I stop by your gallery.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 7, 2022)

blonk your art is so slay


----------



## Blink. (Feb 8, 2022)

BungoTheElf said:


> blonk your art is so slay


no you are a lean mean slaying wueen machine


----------



## daringred_ (Feb 8, 2022)

was always too shy to comment here since we're not friends lol, but i always love coming in here and seeing your art -- when you had your joint shop, i used to scroll through all the pages looking asdfghjk. anyway, here's a stupid meme i threw together based on what i imagine every time i come in here lmao, okay byye <3


----------



## Blink. (Feb 8, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> was always too shy to comment here since we're not friends lol, but i always love coming in here and seeing your art -- when you had your joint shop, i used to scroll through all the pages looking asdfghjk. anyway, here's a stupid meme i threw together based on what i imagine every time i come in here lmao, okay byye <3
> 
> View attachment 429320


i love Jane Lynch and this made my day lmao if i could insert superjoy in here i would
also thank you ;~; AND YEEEEE, my joint shop with Janelle will be missed. TY for sticking around and watching this weird inconsistent art journey . she's like a phone call and 5 miles away

there we go. its cursed now


----------



## gigii (Feb 10, 2022)

~ this is random ~ ok but why is it a trend that every1 has your art as sigs and then @soggy art as pfps likeeee


----------



## Blink. (Feb 10, 2022)

gigii said:


> ~ this is random ~ ok but why is it a trend that every1 has your art as sigs and then @soggy art as pfps likeeee


because soggy is an icon. speaking of which-

a gift for the wonderful and patient @soggy . your OC is so dang pretty 
my ipad was like "are you sure about this?"


----------



## soggy (Feb 11, 2022)

Blink. said:


> because soggy is an icon. speaking of which-
> 
> a gift for the wonderful and patient @soggy . your OC is so dang pretty
> my ipad was like "are you sure about this?"


LOOK AT THE SHINE ON HER TAIL AND EARS AND ALL THE SPARKLES 
I CANT STOP STARING


----------



## Blink. (Feb 11, 2022)

soggy said:


> LOOK AT THE SHINE ON HER TAIL AND EARS AND ALL THE SPARKLES
> I CANT STOP STARING


i have been bestowed so much art from you it's the least i can do.


----------



## Aquilla (Feb 15, 2022)

Did I just browse through all 17 pages of this art thread for the umpteenth time? Damn right I did. This is slowly starting to turn into a weekly obsession activity lol. Blink, I love your art so much. It gives me warm fuzzies and legit cheers me up whenever I feel stressed out. From the poses, to the expressions, the props and the colours (and the BABYGIFS, good lord...) - I just don't get tired of looking at it all!  Just had to drop in and say that :> You are awesome!


----------



## Blink. (Feb 15, 2022)

Aquilla said:


> Did I just browse through all 17 pages of this art thread for the umpteenth time? Damn right I did. This is slowly starting to turn into a weekly obsession activity lol. Blink, I love your art so much. It gives me warm fuzzies and legit cheers me up whenever I feel stressed out. From the poses, to the expressions, the props and the colours (and the BABYGIFS, good lord...) - I just don't get tired of looking at it all!  Just had to drop in and say that :> You are awesome!


i-
how many times? wait Aquilla plis, this was a nice thing to see in the morning ;~; TY and sorry for looking through all them pages. IT'S LIKE A TIME CAPSULE AND EVEN I AVOID THE FIRST FEW PAGES FROM HOW I'VE PROGRESSED MAKING CHIBIS. but thank you for appreciating them all. *YOU* are awesome  drop by anytime



here's some more stuff im dumping here cuz im getting a hang of the dang floaty effect. kinda, sorta, not rlly
the piece from my Valentine's Raffle recently for @Amilee (so i don't lose it)



a gift piece for the wholesome @A r i a n e and @allainah for Valentine's Day. It was still Valentine's in Hawaii kek


----------



## Foreverfox (Feb 15, 2022)

Blink. said:


> i-
> how many times? wait Aquilla plis, this was a nice thing to see in the morning ;~; TY and sorry for looking through all them pages. IT'S LIKE A TIME CAPSULE AND EVEN I AVOID THE FIRST FEW PAGES FROM HOW I'VE PROGRESSED MAKING CHIBIS. but thank you for appreciating them all. *YOU* are awesome  drop by anytime
> 
> 
> ...


My 2 year old son just looked at these and said, "ooo pretty!" It is therefore cemented as truth forever.


----------



## A r i a n e (Feb 15, 2022)

Blink. said:


> i-
> how many times? wait Aquilla plis, this was a nice thing to see in the morning ;~; TY and sorry for looking through all them pages. IT'S LIKE A TIME CAPSULE AND EVEN I AVOID THE FIRST FEW PAGES FROM HOW I'VE PROGRESSED MAKING CHIBIS. but thank you for appreciating them all. *YOU* are awesome  drop by anytime
> 
> 
> ...


BLINK YOU ARE A QUEEN AND THANK YOU AGAIN TO INFINITY ♥♥♥


----------



## Blink. (Feb 15, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> My 2 year old son just looked at these and said, "ooo pretty!" It is therefore cemented as truth forever.


D'AW ty ;~; im glad he thinks so. sometimes i do be blind tho 



A r i a n e said:


> BLINK YOU ARE A QUEEN AND THANK YOU AGAIN TO INFINITY ♥♥♥


NO UR A QUEEN. and anytime  ♡♡♡♡


----------



## allainah (Feb 15, 2022)

Spoiler






Blink. said:


> a gift piece for the wholesome @A r i a n e and @allainah for Valentine's Day. It was still Valentine's in Hawaii kek





Blink. said:


>






OMG are you kidding me!!! Am I still asleep rn? This is such a nice thing to wake up to omg tysm BLINK <333 As i've said before ur a queen of art AAAaaa and so sweet I swear <3


----------



## Aquilla (Feb 15, 2022)

Blink. said:


> i-
> how many times? wait Aquilla plis, this was a nice thing to see in the morning ;~; TY and sorry for looking through all them pages. IT'S LIKE A TIME CAPSULE AND EVEN I AVOID THE FIRST FEW PAGES FROM HOW I'VE PROGRESSED MAKING CHIBIS. but thank you for appreciating them all. *YOU* are awesome  drop by anytime


Haha yeah, I feel like that too whenever I see my old art - but at the same time shhh! All your chibi babies are perfect ok? You are your own worst critic. I sure will drop by again, you bet xD this is my favourite thread to hang out in lol.

The new floaty chibis look stunning as well! Can't even imagine how long it must take to draw all the frames and make it make sense when assembling them into a gif. I really struggle to make things blink, so I'm in awe of how you juggle floating, blinking, sparkling and other moving things!


----------



## Blink. (Feb 15, 2022)

allainah said:


> OMG are you kidding me!!! Am I still asleep rn? This is such a nice thing to wake up to omg tysm BLINK <333 As i've said before ur a queen of art AAAaaa and so sweet I swear <3


AS ARE YOU, QUEEN   also am sorry i straight up knocked out phone in hand and everything kek




Aquilla said:


> Haha yeah, I feel like that too whenever I see my old art - but at the same time shhh! All your chibi babies are perfect ok? You are your own worst critic. I sure will drop by again, you bet xD this is my favourite thread to hang out in lol.
> 
> The new floaty chibis look stunning as well! Can't even imagine how long it must take to draw all the frames and make it make sense when assembling them into a gif. I really struggle to make things blink, so I'm in awe of how you juggle floating, blinking, sparkling and other moving things!


thank you. it do be true. i am my worst critic  

lots of patience, undoing, redoing, playing the frames on repeat, and layers. so. many. layers.


----------



## Blink. (Feb 18, 2022)

ART TRADES AND STUFF FOR THESE WONDERFUL PEEPS
@Millysaurusrexjr @A r i a n e @jadetine


----------



## lana. (Feb 18, 2022)

Blink. said:


> ART TRADES AND STUFF FOR THESE WONDERFUL PEEPS
> @Millysaurusrexjr @A r i a n e @jadetine


im sry its creepy how fast i liked this post, but its so cute!! how do ur chibis get cuter every time


----------



## Blink. (Feb 18, 2022)

lana. said:


> im sry its creepy how fast i liked this post, but its so cute!! how do ur chibis get cuter every time


i almost read that as "its creepy how fast you are" cuz i do be up at 3am drawing these things watching horror game streams. that is the way lana, watch horror games for cute things   btw thank you homie


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Feb 18, 2022)

*i love it <3 your chibis are the cutest*


----------



## Blink. (Feb 18, 2022)

cola said:


> View attachment 430611*i love it <3 your chibis are the cutest*


IM WHEEZING. THANK YOU  LMAO


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Feb 18, 2022)

lol np i love the petpet memes so why not, lol

oops i opened up a multiverse...of gifs


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Feb 18, 2022)

Blink. said:


> ART TRADES AND STUFF FOR THESE WONDERFUL PEEPS
> @Millysaurusrexjr @A r i a n e @jadetine


I love my lil chibi so much Blink thank you  it's truly outta this world


----------



## A r i a n e (Feb 19, 2022)

Blink. said:


> ART TRADES AND STUFF FOR THESE WONDERFUL PEEPS
> @Millysaurusrexjr @A r i a n e @jadetine


i know i've sent a long dm already but i don't think i can fangirl in all caps enough so once again THANK YOU SO MUCH BLINK for this absolutely wonderful piece i love it to infinty and beyond


----------



## Blink. (Feb 19, 2022)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I love my lil chibi so much Blink thank you  it's truly outta this world


you know, as much as i love the lil UFO, i had fun making the head accessory dangle and stuff   TYSM MILLY


A r i a n e said:


> i know i've sent a long dm already but i don't think i can fangirl in all caps enough so once again THANK YOU SO MUCH BLINK for this absolutely wonderful piece i love it to infinty and beyond


i wanna speak in all caps too and even then it still wouldnt be enough to show my appreciation for all your support ;~;


----------



## Blink. (Mar 5, 2022)

i was really proud of these pieces i did for @Oldcatlady  i am grateful and i got to work with my fave color palettes~


----------



## pipty (Mar 8, 2022)

So cute


----------



## Blink. (Mar 9, 2022)

*FOLLOW MILLY RIGHT NOW**.* OK, I'm not forcing anyone but damn. This is stunning 

here's the post that I explain in detail!!!! 
*What Are You Happy About Today?* post






I'll upload more photos and a closeup later but this made my day/week/month and you deserve the best. I look forward to commissioning more from you @Millysaurusrexjr.


----------



## xara (Mar 9, 2022)

Blink. said:


> *FOLLOW MILLY RIGHT NOW**.* OK, I'm not forcing anyone but damn. This is stunning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the art and note are so cute, and the fact that she sent amiibo cards, too is so sweet!! you’re so talented, @Millysaurusrexjr.


----------



## Naekoya (Mar 10, 2022)

Yesssss! TBT will be overrun with soggy & blonky's art for all avy and siggys as well! ​


----------



## Blink. (Mar 11, 2022)

i gave my OC a glowup and somewhat proper ref sheet 






anybody else use discord light mode? great, cuz I don't kek






OFF TO DND


----------



## Naekoya (Mar 12, 2022)

Blink. said:


> i gave my OC a glowup and somewhat proper ref sheet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omgerd!?!!! Your OC legit gives me a game character vibe woooo  them neon glow! her looks her attitude! Love itttttt 
Also I get the feeling she’d be sitting in this chair to go along with the theme..
https://www.instagram.com/p/Ca_GaEoOIVL/?utm_medium=copy_link ​


----------



## Blink. (Mar 13, 2022)

Naekoya said:


> Omgerd!?!!! Your OC legit gives me a game character vibe woooo  them neon glow! her looks her attitude! Love itttttt
> Also I get the feeling she’d be sitting in this chair to go along with the theme..
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Ca_GaEoOIVL/?utm_medium=copy_link ​


baby dont hurt me

i just got a new chair and i sweat like a pig on leather seats but i want it its so pretty ;~;
I CRI, LOOK, THE AESTHETICS OF IT


----------



## Blink. (Dec 30, 2022)

omg its been a hot minute posting here
wanna get into art once again, so i drew good boy Wanderer from Genshin.
i forgot a bunch of details and got lazy with the lineart and coloring cuz lazy  
a friend of mine loves him very much so i wanted to surprise her.

should i put non-gif chibis into my *art shop*?


----------



## IonicKarma (Dec 30, 2022)

BLONK UR ART IS CHEFS KISS


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 30, 2022)

Blink. said:


> omg its been a hot minute posting here
> wanna get into art once again, so i drew good boy Wanderer from Genshin.
> i forgot a bunch of details and got lazy with the lineart and coloring cuz lazy
> a friend of mine loves him very much so i wanted to surprise her.
> ...


yes you should put non gif chibis in the shop pleeease its so good

(p.s. will he do the fandago?)


----------



## Blink. (Dec 30, 2022)

IonicKarma said:


> BLONK UR ART IS CHEFS KISS


NO YOU 



tessa grace said:


> yes you should put non gif chibis in the shop pleeease its so good
> 
> (p.s. will he do the fandago?)


aw thank you! I'll def consider it then c:

_no thunderbolts and lightning anymore. but still very very frightening (not rlly)_


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 30, 2022)

GIB ME ALL UR ART! *evil laugh*


----------



## lieryl (Dec 30, 2022)

Blink. said:


> omg its been a hot minute posting here
> wanna get into art once again, so i drew good boy Wanderer from Genshin.
> i forgot a bunch of details and got lazy with the lineart and coloring cuz lazy
> a friend of mine loves him very much so i wanted to surprise her.
> ...


HE IS SO !!!


----------



## Blink. (Dec 30, 2022)

Naekoya said:


> GIB ME UR HEART! *cute laugh*


I fixed it 4 u and YEA SURE, ANYTIME, CALL ME


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 30, 2022)

Blink. said:


> I fixed it 4 u and YEA SURE, ANYTIME, CALL ME


omgsdkfjaksjfh HAHAHA!


----------



## Blink. (Dec 30, 2022)

lieryl said:


> HE IS SO !!!


constipated. no wonder he looks angry all the time honestly


----------



## Aquilla (Dec 30, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Dec 30, 2022

This thread being updated gives me life.
The lil man is adorable aah

Also

WHEEERE ARE THESE SQUISHY CLOSEUP PFPS COMING FROM AND WHERE DO I SIGN UP FOR ONE


----------



## Blink. (Dec 30, 2022)

Aquilla said:


> View attachment 475321
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 30, 2022
> 
> ...




















I use this emote religiously on discord

THANK YOU.
AND I GOT EM AS A GIFT, I WILL BE SURE TO ASK WHO THE ARTIST IS


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 30, 2022)

Blink. said:


> omg its been a hot minute posting here
> wanna get into art once again, so i drew good boy Wanderer from Genshin.
> i forgot a bunch of details and got lazy with the lineart and coloring cuz lazy
> a friend of mine loves him very much so i wanted to surprise her.
> ...


OOOH GREAT HEAVENS!!!

My eyes have been blessed BLONK!


----------



## Blink. (Dec 31, 2022)

Mimi Cheems said:


> OOOH GREAT HEAVENS!!!
> 
> My eyes have been blessed BLONK!


MIMI  TY
I've been so MIA on here, I need to make it up with art


----------



## Blink. (Jan 1, 2023)

I should be working on my New Year 2023 piece  

Nahida from Genshin
She is pain and suffering.. but she also cute
I’ll think of adding this to my art shop real soon, with and without transparent BGs


----------



## Miharu (Jan 2, 2023)

YOUR ART GIVES ME SO MUCH SEROTONIN!!! I'm so happy to see you drawing again Blink!! I LOVE YOU


----------



## Blink. (Jan 2, 2023)

I made YCH GIF babies for super cute peeps. making more later, kinda, sorta  

Me - @lieryl - @Miharu 






@skarmoury - @digimon - @BungoTheElf 








Miharu said:


> YOUR ART GIVES ME SO MUCH SEROTONIN!!! I'm so happy to see you drawing again Blink!! I LOVE YOU


THANK YOU AND I'M GLAD, TOO. ITS THAT OR SLEEP MORE. ILY2


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 2, 2023)

Blink. said:


> I made YCH GIF babies for super cute peeps. making more later, kinda, sorta
> 
> Me - @lieryl - @Miharu
> 
> ...


you are my hero


----------



## digimon (Jan 2, 2023)

Blink. said:


> I made YCH GIF babies for super cute peeps. making more later, kinda, sorta
> 
> Me - @lieryl - @Miharu
> 
> ...



another day another blink SLAY  ilysm!


----------



## lieryl (Jan 3, 2023)

Blink. said:


> I made YCH GIF babies for super cute peeps. making more later, kinda, sorta
> 
> Me - @lieryl - @Miharu
> 
> ...


what if i ate them


----------



## Blink. (Jan 3, 2023)

lieryl said:


> what if i ate them


i need to get you both a grocery deliverer


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 3, 2023)

Blink. said:


> I made YCH GIF babies for super cute peeps. making more later, kinda, sorta
> 
> Me - @lieryl - @Miharu
> 
> ...


HAND IN MARRIAGE RIGHT NOW
edit: i too am taking digi and lynn with me !!


----------



## Aquilla (Jan 3, 2023)

Blink. said:


> I made YCH GIF babies for super cute peeps. making more later, kinda, sorta
> 
> Me - @lieryl - @Miharu
> 
> ...


No because you can’t just slay so hard that I can’t breathe for several minutes from cuteness overload. How dare you  these outfits are everything where do I sue for not owning Miharu’s dress?


----------



## Blink. (Jan 4, 2023)

Aquilla said:


> No because you can’t just slay so hard that I can’t breathe for several minutes from cuteness overload. How dare you  these outfits are everything where do I sue for not owning Miharu’s dress?


but- but- but babies   
AND THANK YOU?? I designed Miharu's dress and it's now her official OC, I am honored. Iirc, she even made it irl


----------



## Aquilla (Jan 4, 2023)

Blink. said:


> but- but- but babies
> AND THANK YOU?? I designed Miharu's dress and it's now her official OC, I am honored. Iirc, she even made it irl


Wow amazing! Both designing and sewing takes so much effort and hard wörk to perfect so I’m in awe with you both. love the sheer fabric and frills it’s so elegant and pretty!


----------



## Snowifer (Jan 4, 2023)

Your art is always so pretty


----------



## allainah (Jan 4, 2023)

skarmoury said:


> HAND IN MARRIAGE RIGHT NOW
> edit: i too am taking digi and lynn with me !!


IN LOVE, how could they not all take ur hand in marriage after you made cute bb's like that


----------



## Blink. (Jan 4, 2023)

Snowifer said:


> Your art is always so pretty


No you. And your art   but thank you


allainah said:


> IN LOVE, how could they not all take ur hand in marriage after you made cute bb's like that


ALLAINAH because idk if we can handle all these babies  and ty ty!!!


----------



## Blink. (Jan 5, 2023)

thiiiings i made recently  

a new OC with pink hair.. because for some reason, everyone I know and their mother has a pink haired OC.
I will dub her Lynn because she looks like a Lynn. 
I designed her based off of my Maplestory Ice/Lightning Mage with the same color scheme. 
Other than the scarf, the outfit is something I made up on the spot.





a birthday gift for someone with a pink haired OC . @skarmoury with a ponytail instead of a bun  
was tryna go back to using the dry ink brush and went full anime for some reason





and 1 of the comms I was doing! For @Kevinnn who reached out on my other social media ;~;
please don't steal, i will fight you


----------

